# Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar







*Schule gegen PETA: 
Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!!​*
Wir hatten ja gerade erst den Fall aus Bayern, wo die spendensammelnde Tierrechtsorganisation PETA versuchte, Schnupperangeln zu diskreditieren (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320681)

Nun ist wieder NRW dran, nicht mit einem Schnupperangeln,  sondern mit einer Angel-AG bei der Hauptschule Tecklenburg:
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...chule-Tecklenburg-Angel-AG-im-Visier-von-Peta

Allerdings wurde diesmal nicht gleich wie in Bayern angezeigt, nur die Schulleitung erhielt eine Mail.

Das übliche PETA-Geschwurbele eben von "man darf doch nicht Tiere töten lehren" etc..

 Johannes Lohmöller, der die Angel-AG an der Hauptschule leitet, weiss dass sie vor 4 Jahren schon mal angeschrieben wurden. Selbstverständlich laufe alles absolut im legalen Rahmen

Da kann dann PETA noch so weiterzetern, auch die kommissarische Leiterin der Hauptschule, Angela Müller-Muthreich, setze dagegen Klartext. 

Während die einseitig tierproduktlos ernährten Veganer von PETA fordern, man solle "die Angel-AG durch eine tierfreundliche Aktivität ersetzen“, wird seitens der Schule der hohe pädagogische Wert des Angelns und der Angel-AG erklärt (was dann dankenswerter die Kollegen der Westfälischen Nachrichten genauso mit aufnahmen, wie sie auch PETA nicht als Tierschützer, sondern  richtig als Tierrechtler bezeichnen):
_„Der pädagogische Erfolg ist enorm hoch durch die Angel-AG.“ _
............​_Dass Fische den Schülern als „Spielzeug“ und „Beute“ im Angelunterricht präsentiert werden, hält sie für starken Tobak. Ebenso, dass die Schule den Kindern und Jugendlichen „ihr natürliches Mitgefühl mit anderen Lebewesen“ ausrede. Zumal es eine Arbeitsgruppe ist auf Basis freiwilliger Teilnahme und kein Pflichtunterricht._
............​_Das eigentliche Angeln ist nur ein Teil der Aktivitäten in der Arbeitsgruppe. Da gehe es auch um handwerkliches Geschick, den Teamgeist und gegenseitige Anerkennung und Respekt. So beschreibt es Johannes Lohmöller. Da auch beim ersten Mal der Brief in der Vorweihnachtszeit in der Schule eintraf, will er nicht ausschließen, dass es den Tierrechtlern darum gehe, Spenden zu generieren._
--------------------------------------------------------------​Ich lobe ja immer viel lieber, als das ich was kritisieren muss.

Ganz besonders gefällt mir hier zum einen, dass die Kollegen der westfälischen Nachrichten PETA klar als Tierrechts- und nicht  Tierschutzorganisation erkannt und beschrieben haben.

Und, dass sie sowohl der wackeren, menschenfreundlichen Schule wie dem Leiter der Angel-AG Raum gelassen haben, ihre Sichtweise zu erklären. 

Wie auch, dass hier sowohl Angeln wie die Angel-AG als pädagogisch hochwertvoll ausgeführt wurden wie auch PETA deren wohl eigentliche Motivation, das Spendensammeln zur Weihnachtszeit, öffentlich gemacht, finde ich wirklich ausgezeichnet. 

Während hier leider auch verbandsseitig in NRW kaum was zu lesen ist zum Thema PETA, Diskreditierung des Angeln etc., und da so klar Positives wie hier von der Schule entgegen gesetzt, ist diese klare Aussage der kommissarischen Leiterin der Schule wie des Leiters der AngelAG umso mehr zu loben..!!!

In der Öffentlichkeit haben sie damit mehr für Angeln und Angler und zur Klarstellung der Position der PETA erreicht, als die 4 oder 5 Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in NRW zusammen (die ja oft, wie Westfalen-Lippe z. B., eh eher Angelverbotsverbände sind (Setzkescher, Marina Rüntheln etc.)).

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Sehr gut so, solche Kämpfer wie die Verantwortlichen dieser Schule sind zu unterstützen, NIEMAND Anderes!


----------



## Deep Down (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Da ist mir die deutliche Stellungnahme der Schule aber lieber, als irgend so ein komisches Verbandsgeschwurbel. Erstens, weil man bei denen eh nur was pro Angeln erwartet und zweitens kommt dann meistens noch nicht mal was pro Angeln. 
So ist die Stellungnahme der Schule in allen Belangen  viel glaubhafter und wirksamer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Jepp, so seh ichs auch.

Klasse Stellungnahme.

Auch der Satz, dass die damit wohl nur Spenden sammeln wollen, bringts auf den Punkt...

Und dass die Kollegen sie richtig als Tierrechtler und nicht -schützer bezeichnet haben.

Sehr gut!!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Auch ein Lob an den Verfasser des Artikels der Westfälische Nachrichten.
 Da scheint ja jemand wirklich mal das Gesprochene auch geschrieben zu haben. #6


----------



## Fr33 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Unser Verein hat auch eine "Angel-AG" mit der Ortsansässigen Gesamtschule. Das ging auch alles rund 1 Jahr gut - dann hat die Schulleitung Post von der PETA bekommen....

 Die haben das mitbekommen dass... bla bla... Kinder zum Töten heran gezogen.... bla bla.... Fische sind Freunde.. bli bla blub...

 Ich weiss aber nicht wie das nun weitergeht. Ich meine aber dass Peta damit indirekt gedroht hat, sollte die AG nicht eingestellt werden, das öffentlich bekannt zu machen und ggf Strafantrag zu stellen....


----------



## Siever (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Ui, da bin ich ja mal gespannt... Auch ich leite an unserer Schule eine Angel-AG- Selbstverständlich möchten die Schule und ich das auch für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nutzen. Dann weiß ich ja schon, was mir bald blüht. Bei mir ist es übrigens so, dass ich unsere Schüler derzeit auf die Fischerprüfung vorbereite. Außerdem steht ein Forellenteich-Ausflug auf dem Programm. Die gefangenen Fische werden dann gemeinsam geräuchert...  . Ich bin gespannt, was da kommt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Unser Verein hat auch eine "Angel-AG" mit der Ortsansässigen Gesamtschule. Das ging auch alles rund 1 Jahr gut - dann hat die Schulleitung Post von der PETA bekommen....
> 
> Die haben das mitbekommen dass... bla bla... Kinder zum Töten heran gezogen.... bla bla.... Fische sind Freunde.. bli bla blub...
> 
> Ich weiss aber nicht wie das nun weitergeht. Ich meine aber dass Peta damit indirekt gedroht hat, sollte die AG nicht eingestellt werden, das öffentlich bekannt zu machen und ggf Strafantrag zu stellen....



Gibts bei uns auch. Macht unser Angelverein schon seit Jahren. Allerdings ist der Verein hier auch (für unsere Verhältnisse) recht groß und steht oft in der Öffentlichkeit bei uns im Landkreis. Vielleicht hat man sich da noch nicht so rangetraut oder man hat die ... von PETA ignoriert. Wäre zumindest schade, wenn das nicht mehr stattfinden würde.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

@Fr33
Genau deshalb ist dieser Artikel auch wirklich wertvoll. 
Er zeigt wie man auf sowas reagieren KANN. 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ein Vorgesetzter bei entsprechendem Gegenwind solche Sachen wie eine Angel-AG recht schnell fallen lässt - um "schlechte Presse" oder Stress jeglicher Form zu vermeiden. Das wird vllt. auch künftig so sein - aber man hat jetzt zumindest eine Referenz die zeigt, wie man eben auch reagieren kann!


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Ich weiß zwar nicht inwiefern dies schon geschieht, aber ich finde gerade hierbei müssten sich auch jeglich Angelgerätehersteller mit einbringen und Angel-AG's (ich glaube es gibt mittlerweile sogar mehrere) an allen Stellen auf verschiedenste Art und Weise unterstützen.

Der Einbruch in Bezug auf das Angeln ist ja gerade im Bereich der Jugend wahrlich dramatisch in den Vereinen, da sollten solche Einrichtungen, die wirkliche Pionierarbeit auf dem Gebiet leisten an allen Ecken unterstützt werden.

Denn vereinfacht ausgedrückt... Wenn keine Jugend nachkommt... kauft natürlich irgendwann auch keiner mehr Material... folglich war es das dann irgendwann sowieso (mal ganz abgesehen von den Verboten, die Anglern mittlerweile allerorts in Weg gelegt werden).

Klasse Aktion der Schule und leuchtendes Beispiel in der Hoffnung, dass noch viele nachziehen werden.

Müssen sich nur noch Leute finden, die Zeit und Lust haben den Kids im Nachmittagsbereich das Fischen näher zu bringen. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Fr33
> Genau deshalb ist dieser Artikel auch wirklich wertvoll.
> Er zeigt wie man auf sowas reagieren KANN.
> 
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ein Vorgesetzter bei entsprechendem Gegenwind solche Sachen wie eine Angel-AG recht schnell fallen lässt - um "schlechte Presse" oder Stress jeglicher Form zu vermeiden. Das wird vllt. auch künftig so sein - aber man hat jetzt zumindest eine Referenz die zeigt, wie man eben auch reagieren kann!


Genau deswegen reagiere ich bei sowas immer so schnell wie möglich und verbreite das so weit wie möglich!

Die Arbeit, welche eigentlich die Verbände machen müssten...


----------



## Fr33 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich halte euch mal auf dem Laufenden was bei uns raus gekommen ist. Den jeweiligen Ansprechpartner spreche ich aber nicht sooo oft.

 Und was Verbände oder gar die Angelgeräte Industire angeht. Das scheint denen allen am Arxxx vorbei zu gehen. Nicht mal die großen Fachzeitschriften nehmen sowas kritisch auf oder sprechen groß darüber. Im Gegenteil.... wenn jmd wie ein M.Koch mal was anspricht - verschwindet sowas wieder ganz schnell....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Ich würd mir auch mehr Unterstützung von den anderen Medien wünschen, dass nicht immer wir hier mehr oder weniger alles angelpolitische alleine machen müssten..

Fakt ist aber:
Die Geschichte hier zieht zurecht positiv ihre Kreise, das kriegen viele mit.

Gut so!!


----------



## captn-ahab (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

In so einem Fall heisst es schnell "klare Kante" zeigen und Farbe bekennen!
Es ist ein wertvolles Angebot und man wird nicht einknicken nur weil man mit Dreck beworfen wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*



Spreewaldräuber schrieb:


> Denn vereinfacht ausgedrückt... Wenn keine Jugend nachkommt... kauft natürlich irgendwann auch keiner mehr Material...



Du darfst nicht von der Situation in der Lausitz-Region (ich stamme von dort) auf die Situation in ganz Deutschland schließen. In den Ballungszentren ist die Alterstruktur in den Vereinen oft intakt.

In den Neuen Bundsländern helfen vermutlich auch keine Angler-AGs, weil die jungen Leute halt weggehen und später ggf. woanders angeln.

Ich finde interessant, dass die Angel-AG an einer Hauptschule etabliert wurde. Gerade bei diesem Personenkreis ist es wichtig, frühzeitig Sensibilität für den Umgang mit Lebewesen und Bewusstsein für Umwelt/Natur zu entwicklen. Super Sache!


----------



## kati48268 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würd mir auch mehr Unterstützung von den anderen Medien wünschen, dass nicht immer wir hier mehr oder weniger alles angelpolitische alleine machen müssten..


So ist es!

Auch die regionale Zeitung sollte da nachhaken und mehr zu Peta, ihrer wahren Intention, den wirklichen Zielen,... bringen.
Ich guck mal ob ich Zeit finde da was nach zu schieben, kenne Mitarbeiter der Redaktion.

Und OT:
die Story ist auch eine Mahnkarte für mich, denn mit dem betroffenen Angellehrer Johannes lohmöller wollt ich schon ewig ein Interview für das AB machen |rotwerden


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Ran - Videoteam könnte auch kommen..


----------



## GandRalf (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Moin auch,

Wenn ihr Probleme habt, oder unsicher seid wie ihr euch in gewissen Situatioen verhalten sollt, sprecht Johannes doch einfach direkt an.

http://hste-fishing.de/

https://www.facebook.com/HSTE-Fishing-Team-178024948917056/

#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Super Tipp!! 
DAnke!


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht von der Situation in der Lausitz-Region (ich stamme von dort) auf die Situation in ganz Deutschland schließen. In den Ballungszentren ist die Alterstruktur in den Vereinen oft intakt.



Das kann ich so leider nicht zu 100 Prozent unterschreiben. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, das die Jugend, so perplex das klingt, zumeist nicht erwünscht nicht.

Das paradoxe an der ganzen Sache ist bloß, das gerade in unseren Vereinen die Alterklasse von 50 - 70+ schon in meiner Jugend absolut kein Interesse an nervigen 10-jährigen hatte, die wissbegierig natürlich natürlich alles an Informationen rund um unser Hobby aufgesaugt haben. Aber das ist ja leider ein generelles Problem fernab von Peta und Co. Quasi schaffen sich unsere Verbände ja schon von ganz alleine ab... #q

Umso wichtiger finde ich diesen Grundgedanken an Schulen, da diese nunmal an der Basis sind. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal an einer Förderschule gearbeitet, die Arbeitsgemeinschaften im Zeitraum von 13 - 16 Uhr angeboten hat.

Die Schulleiterin ist von sich aus auf die Idee gekommen ebenfalls eine Angel-AG anzubieten, da sie ja wusste, dass ich Angler bin und sich an dem Naturgedanken für ihre Schüler erfreut hat. Die Betreuer hätten auf Honorarbasis bzw. als ehrenamtlich Tätige für ca. 20€ pro Stunde mit den Kindern "arbeiten" können und Material hätte aus einem Fond des Staatlichen Schulamtes beschafft werden können.

Bin mit diesem Ansatz an unseren Vereinsvorsitzenden getreten, da auch beispielsweise ALG II Empfänger diese Tätigkeit ausführen dürften, ohne mit Einbußen bei Ihren Leistungen rechnen zu müssen... und wir haben einige Leute im Verein, die diese (für den normalen Arbeitnehmer zeitlich eher schwierige) Tätigkeit hätten ausführen können...

...Ergebnis: Niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand wollte sich dafür bereit erklären bzw. konnte für dieses Projekt begeistert werden. Oder unserem Vereinsvorsitzenden lag nichts daran und er hat es nicht einmal in der Versammlung vorgestellt bzw. angesprochen.

Es war mir dann ehrlich gesagt aber auch zu blöd, da noch einmal nachzuhaken, da ich ja eben die grundsätzliche Haltung gegenüber Jugendlichen in unseren Vereinen kenne.

Diejenigen sind dann allerdings aber auch wieder die, die sich darüber aufregen, dass die Jugend ja für nichts mehr zu begeistern sind und nur am Wasser sind um dort zu feiern und alles zu verschmutzen bzw. beim gemütlichen Angel-Ansitz zu stören... #d

Hat schon alles ne Menge Ironie inne...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*



Spreewaldräuber schrieb:


> Das kann ich so leider nicht zu 100 Prozent unterschreiben. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, das die Jugend, so perplex das klingt, zumeist nicht erwünscht nicht.
> 
> Das paradoxe an der ganzen Sache ist bloß, das gerade in unseren Vereinen die Alterklasse von 50 - 70+ schon in meiner Jugend absolut kein Interesse an nervigen 10-jährigen hatte, die wissbegierig natürlich natürlich alles an Informationen rund um unser Hobby aufgesaugt haben. Aber das ist ja leider ein generelles Problem fernab von Peta und Co. Quasi schaffen sich unsere Verbände ja schon von ganz alleine ab... #q
> 
> ...


Elend, aber auch solche Vereine/Verbände gibts leider nicht wenig.

Umso wichtiger, hier immer wieder dieses positive Beispiel hochzuhalten!!

Danke daher ausdrücklich von mir nochmal an die Hauptschule Tecklenburg, die kommissarische Leiterin Angela Müller-Muthreich und den Leiter der Angel-AG, Johannes Lohmöller!!!

TOPP!!!!!!


----------



## GandRalf (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Super Tipp!!
> DAnke!



Das wollte ich eigentlich noch direkt verlinken. Hatte es aber nicht so schnell gefunden.
Johannes wurde von der Schuldezernentin des Kreises Steinfurt zum "Berater für Angellehrer" ernannt!

http://hste-fishing.de/angeln-als-schulfach-oder-schulprojekt/#comment-4


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

und nochmal:
TOPP!!!!!!
auch wenn der Link bei mir nicht funzt


----------



## GandRalf (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Irgendwas klappt da mit dem Link nicht. Wird immer wieder "umgebaut"! -Sorry!


----------



## GandRalf (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

dann eben die gleiche Meldung von der F&F Seite:

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/...nnes-Lohmoeller-wird-Berater-fuer-Angellehrer

#6


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich finde interessant, dass die Angel-AG an einer Hauptschule etabliert wurde. *Gerade bei diesem Personenkreis ist es wichtig, frühzeitig Sensibilität für den Umgang mit Lebewesen und Bewusstsein für Umwelt/Natur zu entwicklen*. Super Sache!



Ja ja die "bösen dummen Hauptschüler"...........

Es gab mal ne Zeit da gab es nur ne Gesamtschule und alle Schüler war'n da "gleich dumm"........

#h


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

In vielen Ländern gehört angeln zum lernfach.
Aber bei uns nicht möglich.
Da gibt es töpfer und häkel AG s....
Hatte früher in der schule newerk AG...
Haben aus Kupfer Aschenbecher getrieben und die emailiert...
Das gibt es auch nicht mehr. Was lernen die heute?

Sprayen?


----------



## iXware (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

http://www.wissensschule.de/lernen-...gelunterricht-an-der-hauptschule-tecklenburg/


----------



## iXware (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> In vielen Ländern gehört angeln zum lernfach.
> Aber bei uns nicht möglich.
> Da gibt es töpfer und häkel AG s....
> Hatte früher in der schule newerk AG...
> ...



na klar - eventuell lernen sie noch ihren Namen tanzen, was sollen denn die Kids auch mit handwerklichen Fähigkeiten anfangen... braucht doch keiner mehr.

 oder soll und das nur eingeredet werden???


----------



## JottU (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Das wäre ja mal interressant zu erfahren wie wir hier zum angeln gekommen sind, und die ersten Schritte. Oder gibts da schon nen Thread? Hab über die Suche nix gefunden.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Ganz einfach, ein Kumpel hat mich mitgenommmen zum angeln. Dann hast klick gemacht u d der angelvirus war da.
Angelschein geholt bei der behörde und los ging. War damals vor 50 Jahren halt einfacher wie heute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Immerhin bei einem der NRW-Verbände hat man aufgepasst (auch wenn ich sonst von dem Umfallerverein nicht viel halte...):
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1487&cHash=b45f0d59cf0d596ff301cdd1736fd4d7


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schule gegen PETA: Angeln pädagogisch wertvoll!*

Zur Erinnerung mal wieder hochholen, weil:
Spendensammelnde Tierrechtsorganisationen, die Angeln abschaffen wollen, nutzen alle Möglichkeiten, um in der Öffentlichkeit gegen Angler und Angeln vorzugehen. 
Umso wichtiger, immer wieder darauf aufmerksam zu machen, wie oft diese Organisationen damit scheitern! 

Hier wieder das Beispiel hochgeholt, aus dem letzten Dezember! 

Wie eine Schule den Tierrechtlern erklärt, wie pädagogisch wertvoll das Angeln an der Schule wäre!


----------

